# First Time travel - with kids in coach



## Michelle (Oct 2, 2008)

We have never traveled on the train before and are looking for any good tips for newbies. We will be traveling with our 2 kids in coach for a 24 hour trip. I am not worried about entertaining them - they are used to LONG car and plane trips where they have to be buckled in and imagine they will love the freedom of the train. However, I would love some tips or insider information that might be helpful ! (i.e. best seats, best way to sleep with kids in coach,boarding tips, best times to eat, etc.etc.) We will be departing from Chicago.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest_chatter163_* (Oct 2, 2008)

> We have never traveled on the train before and are looking for any good tips for newbies. We will be traveling with our 2 kids in coach for a 24 hour trip. I am not worried about entertaining them - they are used to LONG car and plane trips where they have to be buckled in and imagine they will love the freedom of the train. However, I would love some tips or insider information that might be helpful ! (i.e. best seats, best way to sleep with kids in coach,boarding tips, best times to eat, etc.etc.) We will be departing from Chicago.


Ages? Route?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2008)

In addition to what others will say here, you may wish to take a look at On Track On Line's hints & tips.


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2008)

My kid has always been great on long car rides, and flights. However, I would never dream of taking them on an overnight train trip in coach.

As to car rides, remember, that for the most part, there aren't very many strangers in the car with you. Plus, you can stop where you please, and can select different dining options.

As to planes, I don't think I have ever been on a 24 hour long flight. I could not imagine dealing with my kids with 24 hours of turbulence.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 2, 2008)

This question has been asked before here. Maybe a search through past threads could give you what has been said before. I don't remember what sort of things were said, as it is not a current issue to us. We have done it, but not a lot. Wife with three kids Indianapolis to Washington DC. Yes, that has been a while, about 1976. Kids did fine. We also did a couple overnights in coach by train when the kids were older, but that was not in the US.

I would not regard strangers on a train as much of an issue. There will also be other families traveling. Remember, a train is a relatively closed environment, so anybody up to no good can't run very far.

There are 24 hour plane trips, but usually not at one bite. Most would involve a couple changes, which means churning through busy airports with the whole entourage. There are several 11 to 13 hours in one plane possibilities if you cross the Pacific. There are few travel joys that are the equivalent to going through customs and immigration with a family in the moving mob scene that is LAX after 13 hours over the Pacific when everybody in the family and the crowd around you is incoherent from a combination of jet lag and exhaustion, and then have to find a different gate in a different building to get the rest of the way home.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 2, 2008)

It really depends on their ages and route- but here's some general advice that should go without saying.

Keep the buggers quiet. Especially on a crowded coach (Empire Builder) loud kids are annoying. And its not like most flights where you can tell yourself 'Okay, one hour- that's all til they get off'.

If kids get excited take them to the Observation car which is a little more kid friendly as far as atmosphere goes. (Of course this assumes you're on a Superliner) Most people use the lounge and diner for, obviously, socializing and when they go back to their seat they want to sit in peace and nap, read, watch the scenery.

If you're traveling on a Superliner (again) and they get a little rowdy or whiney take them downstairs to the bathroom 'complex' there's typically a unisex 'changing room' (sometimes called a Ladies' powder room) where you can sit them down in privacy to spank their little butt- I mean calm them down.

And for the love of God make sure the kids don't pull the emergency brake... I don't remember it ever happening, but knowing my luck I'll be on the train where some darned kid says "cool red handle!" and I end up with whiplash...(Just kidding)

If you're not on Superliners and are in Amfleet II's then good luck! Its nice to see kids get excited about trains but it gets old really fast because they have the remarkable ability to *stay* excited for all 24 hours...

As for sleeping and such- if you're kids are best friends then let them sit together in the set of seats in front of you. If they are sibling rivals, or get loud when together, have one adult in a seat with a kid and kind of sequester them. Adult in the aisle, kids at the windows. That also keeps them from running down the aisle. Depending on how big a kid is, a single seat is big enough for them to curl up on for sleeping- as long as the adults are okay reclining. If this doesn't work, but the kids together and let mom and pop snuggle through the night behind them.


----------



## TimePeace (Oct 2, 2008)

Michele:

I think you'll be fine. There are lots of of folks on trains who actually like kids. I do, for one.

I took my kids (13 and 5) on a couple of trips from Boston to North Carolina, and they loved it and behaved quite well, better than a good many adults I have run into on trains 

Bring cards, games etc. Bring lots of their favorite foods. If they are old enough to have them, bring along iPods or other music players with headphones.

As was noted, there are places to look on this site for general first time rider information.

Have fun!

David


----------



## caravanman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

Sadly, almost every time any parent asks for advice on this forum, the advice mostly given is how to minimise the childrens impact on other travelers. It is as well to remember that this forum has a very high percentage of people on it "who don't get out often enough"!

You should be among the first to board, if you have younger children. The stairs are in the center of the car, the doors to the next car are at either end..,

I tend to think that seats half way between the stairs and the end doors are the least prone to noise disturbance.

I am sure you will have a great trip, but plan for some delays, maybe extra snacks, books, games, etc. Broadly speaking you get a pretty roomy seat for the duration of your trip.. whatever you need in order to make your space into your mobile family camp for 24 hours should be considered!

cheers.. from a single dad!

Ed B)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 2, 2008)

> Sadly, almost every time any parent asks for advice on this forum, the advice mostly given is how to minimise the childrens impact on other travelers.


*Sadly*? I'm sorry but that's the way it works. I have encounter many parents who let their children run wild on a coach and nothing less than a conductor threatening to throw them off shuts them up. A lot of parents are oblivious to their children's impact on other travelers...


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2008)

I was a single dad, and now I am a single grandad.

I am very respectful of the other passengers. And yes, that includes when the other passengers have kids of their own. I think that is just simple manors and courtesy.

However, I can say that there have been times that the journey can be unpleasant for all of us. Believe it or not, I don't enjoy needing to "correct" my kids, and of course, my kids don't like being "corrected". That's why I would never go coach. In a private compartment, I can let many things "slide" since I know that no one (other than me) is being disturbed by my kids.

Just because other's kids are "wild" and going berserk, doesn't mean my kids can act likewise.


----------



## Hamhock (Oct 2, 2008)

Geez, I don't know....I suspect if a parent is coming online to ask questions in advance about the logistics involving their children traveling on the train, they just *might* be a bit more responsible than one may think.


----------



## Alice (Oct 2, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > Sadly, almost every time any parent asks for advice on this forum, the advice mostly given is how to minimise the childrens impact on other travelers.
> 
> 
> *Sadly*? I'm sorry but that's the way it works. I have encounter many parents who let their children run wild on a coach and nothing less than a conductor threatening to throw them off shuts them up. A lot of parents are oblivious to their children's impact on other travelers...


Wow. I wouldn't like to travel in your shoes where conductors need to threaten pint-sized terrorists, but I've run across more loud adults than loud children on trains. Of course, most of my train experience starts or ends in California, land of "we don't want to hurt their self-esteem" parenting techniques (and terribly behaving brats in groceries and restaurants), so maybe I enjoy the contrast of polite pre-schoolers through teenagers, of which I've noticed many on trains.

I also believe that parents asking about how to travel with their children are the least likely to have problem children to start with, because I believe planning ahead and responsible parenting are more likely than not to be found in the same person, and that responsible parenting leads to well-behaved children who can be taken out without impacting others negatively.

For the record, I'm not a parent.

I second the suggestion to search for prior discussions on the same topic, and maybe even PM the original posters and ask how it went.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Oct 2, 2008)

Have I missed something here, or do we still not know where you are going? You are departing Chicago, but to where? That would help us tell you what kind of equipment you will be on, like single level(Amfleet ) or double-deck (Supeliner).

My apology in advance if I overlooked your mentioning your destination.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 3, 2008)

Unless they are on the Cardinal, they are on a Superliner trainset- thats the only 24h+ trip out of Chicago that doesn't use Superliners.

Lady, can I interest you in the bargain of a lifetime? Yessiree bob, you got yourself the two kids, and the hubby, and yourself, and thats four people right there, so let me direct your attention over to Amtrak's fantastic Family Bedroom right here: Family Bedroom At Night

You get yourself some real beds, you get yourself a door with a lock, you get right in next to the bathrooms, you get less noise, you get a bit more option for your kids to act like kids at night, and you get yourself meals for all four of ya at every meal in the dining car.

That being said, just use common sense. Kids in the window seats makes good sense. And as George said, its a closed environment. Safe as can be.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 3, 2008)

I've traveled from Chicago to LA and Chicago to DC with grandkids. The best trip was one where there were two women traveling with their kids. The three of us watched out for eachothers kids, who shared toys and played games. It was great.

As far as strangers, definitely don't allow the kids to run around or be loud. You don't know how others will react to that behavior. It's best to keep them in the seat with you with occasional trips to the observation car to break up the monotony.

Children generally travel well. They're happy to be on the "big" train. The older ones, pre-teen on up, might be bored, so you might think about ways to keep them occupied.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had far more problems with rowdy adults, then overactive kids.

With the kids, the parents usually step in, and do whatever it takes to calm them down.

With the rowdy adults, sometimes there is nothing that can be down except to kick them off the train.

Weekend trains are always the worst, for both groups.

The kids are out of school, and the parents are taking them to relatives, museum, etc.

The adults are taking the train to a sporting event, party, etc.

The conductor calls the weekend trains "Drunk Trains".

For my kids, they do get excited, but I keep that regulated with plenty of snacks, books, games, etc. If they misbehave, they loose something, or face other punishment. I also have those little DVD players which work WONDERS for the really long trips.

I do get nervous if they are walking around while the train is stopping, but thats just the parent in me.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 3, 2008)

Because my reply to an earlier post in this topic has been deleted, may I just congratulate the moderators on permitting such moderate language as "Buggers" to describe children to remain, yet choosing to remove my description of that post as an anti-child "rant".

Ed B)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 3, 2008)

caravanman said:


> Because my reply to an earlier post in this topic has been deleted, may I just congratulate the moderators on permitting such moderate language as "Buggers" to describe children to remain, yet choosing to remove my description of that post as an anti-child "rant".
> Ed B)


Capitol Limited, Westbound out of DC- for anybody asking about what routes I have experienced kid trouble.

As the scene where conductor intervention happened with a family of 7, 5 kids- all fighting over McDonalds food they just bought before getting on, and throwing french fries at each other. A ketchup laden pickle was misfired and hit a passenger who complained- I thank God I was four rows back.

We were only 10 minutes out of DC- thank god they got off at Cumberland.

And yes, parents can and do have problems controlling their kids despite their best efforts. Kids are unpredictable, that's what makes them kids. They act up or throw tantrums.

Eastbound out of PGH and you get the weekend crowd that are taking their kids to see DC and there's a never-ending "I wanna play video games!" "Who cares about the capitol" ect. ect. ect. That's why I am the first to take the Pennsylvanian up to NYP- but coming home to ALC it's much nicer to hop on the NEC and get on the CL from DC- that way I'm asleep by 10.

And children do quiet down when it gets dark, that internal clock kicks in and (with the exception of baby that wakes up when we go over a nasty switch) they aren't a bother to sleeping passengers.

I've seen some parents whose children are angels, and some who have little 'buggers' (since I guess its an offensive term to some...) and still call them angels.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2008)

caravanman said:


> Because my reply to an earlier post in this topic has been deleted, may I just congratulate the moderators on permitting such moderate language as "Buggers" to describe children to remain, yet choosing to remove my description of that post as an anti-child "rant".
> Ed B)


I would have preferred not to do this publicly, but since you choose to do so, here you go.

Your post wasn't removed because you described the post as an anti-child rant, it was removed because you described the poster as a ranter. Not insulting members or calling them names is one of the few rules we do have here and one that is heavily enforced.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 3, 2008)

AlanB said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > Because my reply to an earlier post in this topic has been deleted, may I just congratulate the moderators on permitting such moderate language as "Buggers" to describe children to remain, yet choosing to remove my description of that post as an anti-child "rant".
> ...


My skin's pretty thick.

And so is my skull 

But it is good to know you enforce the rules...


----------



## Michelle (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's tips - just to clarify we are traveling Chicago to NM, with a 4 and 7 year old. (Southwest Chief, superliner)

(Okay - yes no single plane flight we have been on is 24 hours- but airlines today make a 5 hour flight take 24+ hours - cancelling flights, "letting" you have a mat to have a 'sleepover' in the airport, changing gates 4+times, racing across airport to get luggage when you get grounded - sending you to 'extra' airports to get you to final destination - you get why we are trying amtrak!!!! and while the kids can stretch their legs running across the MN airport - it is not fun when mom and dad are stressed out!)

My kids are well behaved - love getting to watch DVD player we save just for trips over 2+ hours, and since it is hard to take food onto the plane we are looking forward to packing "distraction snacks".

The bedroom suite is unfortunately not an option (goal to save $1,000 on airline tickets, not spend that much on a bedroom!)

Thanks for tips on where to sit, and that they are allowed up in observation car (reading some other posts, I am worried about infringing on some 'bedroom-paying' first class area and breaking some unwritten rule of train etiquette!!!!) Also glad to hear there is a larger unisex bathroom downstairs - changing into PJs will be easier to contemplate here!

Any ideas - do the kids need earplugs (they conk out before 9pm, and I am assuming the teenagers and adults on board will still be going strong?????)

Can we make reservations in the dining car - and how does one do that?

If my 4-year old slides off the seat and sleeps on the floor - is that okay? (officially or unofficially??)(he sleeps on the floor at home most nights too)

I will continue to browse this site for other links - although lots seem to be related to those traveling with a roomette. 

THANKS FOR ALL THE TIPS - this is a great group!


----------



## Michelle (Oct 4, 2008)

One more question - I read a heated post about parents boarding early with children that were not 'really' SMALL. Would a 4 year old be considered a small child - or is the pre-board time really for those with infants/toddlers in strollers???

Thanks


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 4, 2008)

I would consider a 4 year old small. I don't think you'd have a problem boarding early.

I did see one mother who changed her two little girls into their pj's, but actually the kids in coach usually sleep in their regular clothes, just as the adults do.

I don't know if they'll allow the child to sleep on the floor for safety reasons. Someone else could probably answer that better than I can.

As to ear plugs, my grandkids never needed anything to help them sleep on a train. The clickty clack is pretty soothing. The lights are dimmed at about 9:30 or and I have never experienced rowdy grownups who would keep people of any age awake.

The dvd player will need ear buds, but you probably already knew that.

Someone comes around to each coach to take dining reservations. Early times usually fill up quickly, so if you prefer early dining, take along snacks in case you can't get early dining. The other option is that the lounge car serves sandwiches, cereal, etc. and you can go there any time it's open. It is open more often than it is closed. During the night it's closed.

Betty


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2008)

Michelle said:


> Can we make reservations in the dining car - and how does one do that?
> If my 4-year old slides off the seat and sleeps on the floor - is that okay? (officially or unofficially??)(he sleeps on the floor at home most nights too)


Sleeper passengers can and do make reservations, but I don't think that coach can; at least not for the main dining times. Sleeper passengers get priority, and coach is expected to wait for a table until there is no sleeper passenger wanting it.

I would say that no one would complain if your kid was on the floor in front of his seat. However, I would not want one of my kids on that dirty floor.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 4, 2008)

Tony said:


> Michelle said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make reservations in the dining car - and how does one do that?
> ...


Coach passengers are indeed allowed to make reservations for the dining car, assuming that any time slots are left after the sleeper passengers have booked their reservations. So depending on just how full the train is, you may or may not have a chance of getting into the diner for dinner. And if you do, it'll most likely be at a later hour.

Know however that reservations are not required for breakfast, it's first come first served. So your best chance of eating a meal in the dining car is breakfast.

As for sleeping on the floor, I don't think that most crew members would care, as long as he's not in the aisle.


----------



## Dan O (Oct 4, 2008)

RE kids sleeping on floor. I was on this train going from LAX to CHI and back this summer. I saw a some kids and a few adults sleeping on the floor. I have only been on Amtrak those two times but seats that seemed to have the most floor room were the ones at the front of the car and the ones right near the stairs. We just happened to luck out and sit in each of those spots. We had an abundance of floor room. I would think these seats would be better for using floor space for sleeping. The other seats have some floor room but not all that much in my opinon but I did see adults sleeping on the floor between the regular seats. I'd caution you that the front of the car was noisy every time someone came or went out the front of the car. It didn't bother me all that much but I could see how it would others. If I could pick my seat again I'd pick the seats near the stairs with the extra leg room. That's just my opinion based on very very limited experience.

Re reservations--we had the opportunity to make reservations for lunch and dinner going both ways on the Southwest Chief. I think one way a person came through asking for reservations and the other way one would have had to go to the dining car to make them in person. Not sure about that though. I know that it was a bit different and that a person came through asking folks if they wanted reservations.

If you do get to board early, I'd think you could ask for a specific seat. I don't know as we boarded with everyone else and just happened to luck out as far as getting seats with lots of legroom. It was enough that my adult daughter was able to sit on a few duffle bags and face my son and I for as long as she was comfortable sitting on the duffle bags.

RE DVD--good idea. We had a car w/ plugs at every seat going one way, not the other way. There was a car with plugs one car ahead of us so we went there to use the plugs to recharge batteries once. (No one was sitting at some seats at that point in our trip.)

Re earplugs--not sure exactly when it happens but lights are dimmed on the train in the evening. When that happens, the noise usually dies down quite a bit--or did for us. People may be reading or quietly talking but we didn't experience any loud noises after lights were dimmed. I don't recall when that was though as early bedtimes were not a concern for us.

Best of luck. It sounds like a good trip for your kids.

Dan


----------



## sky12065 (Oct 4, 2008)

Michelle,

I'm not going to advocate or suggest where you try and get you seats, but a review of the Superliner Coach Diagram might be helpful in your decisions making process:

http://web.mac.com/dzygmont/dazphotoworld/...r_Diagrams.html


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 4, 2008)

Michelle: I didn't say Bedroom Suite, which is always too bleeding expensive for us mere mortals to afford. I ghost booked a trip for next month (one month from today) on the SWC between CHI and Lamy, NM. The coach fare was $357. With the "Family Bedroom", which is a special bedroom designed specifically for 2 adults and 2 kids. With the Family Bedroom it was $1236, which is more expensive then I expected- its usually cheaper than two roomettes, which it isn't. You could try two roomettes, as well, which would be $1111.

What do you get for your $754? Quite a bit, actually. You get privacy, silence, and a sleeping car attendant. You get plenty of complimentary coffee, tea, juice, and bottled water. You get real beds to sleep on, which trust me, is a nice thing. You get 3 meals each for four people, and almost guaranteed seating in the dining car.

In this case, I'll admit the sleepers are a bit expensive, but they aren't always. I'll give you an example. Just recently, my girlfriend and I took the Auto Train down to Florida, and one way we went sleeper. The coach fare going down was in the second or third bucket, I forget which. By spending the low-bucket price ($177) on the roomette, we knocked out rail fare down to the lowest bucket. So even though our tickets said we paid $177 in room accomodations, in reality, the difference in price between us being in coach and in the sleeper was a mere $75, or $37.50 a person. I'd say I ate that much in better quality food and drank that much in better quality wine.

Another thing, though. I'm 24 and unemployed. I don't have much money at all. Nor does my girlfriend. So I am suggesting this is worth it from the perspective of someone who achingly feels every last one of those dollars.

By the way, speaking of dollar bills, they can help on Amtrak trains from time to time. A few dollars to the dining car attendant can increase your chances of getting a seat in the diner. Or not. Depends on the group running the diner at the time. One thing that can always help is a nice sized smile coupled with friendly kindness. Amtrak employees are, on average, the most human employees I have ever seen in transportation. Which means they can also be humanly irritating jackasses. Even some of the really bad ones (there are more good than bad, by the way) can usually be reached with the human touch.

If you get one of Amtrak's better employees, and the good ones are REALLY good, performing as your dining car, lounge car, sleeping car, or coach car attendant, tipping is allowed. (It is not allowed with respect to the Conductor and asst. Conductor, though) I've had people go out of there way to make me happy, and I tip them well.

Lastly, don't worry, and enjoy it.


----------



## Gingee (Oct 4, 2008)

From what I can remember on our last trip in coach in August, people with kids under ten were the third group to board the train. First was handicapped, then seniors, then kids under ten. Not sure how much choice they got in seating. Sometimes in coach we have been told where to sit and sometimes we haven't. I have seen families with children (or not children) get the front seat in a car. Lots more leg room but nothing to put your legs on. If you hope to get that seat, I would bring puffy blankets to lay on and then wash them afterwards if possible.

Most people are pretty quiet in the train. They turn down the lights low around ten but if you want, you can turn on your overhead light.

Make sure you go to the bathrooms with your kids. I assume you would with your four year old but not sure how old the other one is. Sometimes the bathrooms get really icky and you know how kids touch everything.

Good luck and take every opportunity to get out at allowed stops and let them run or whatever.


----------



## TimePeace (Oct 5, 2008)

I have ridden quite a few miles on the trains - and the only time I would have wanted earplugs was a bunch of drunken adults on their way to a football game - complete with coolers full of beer and lots of bottles of booze - this in the MORNING- the entire train was full of them - I like to drink, nothing against it, but this was sickening -

ANY kids I've ever ridden with were charming compared to htis experience -

David


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 5, 2008)

radsboy said:


> I have ridden quite a few miles on the trains - and the only time I would have wanted earplugs was a bunch of drunken adults on their way to a football game - complete with coolers full of beer and lots of bottles of booze - this in the MORNING- the entire train was full of them - I like to drink, nothing against it, but this was sickening -
> ANY kids I've ever ridden with were charming compared to htis experience -
> 
> David


That's right - I forgot about my last trip. Seattle and 49ers were playing at Qwest, which is about a block from the Seattle Amtrak station. On the train some fans weren't drunk, but they were using every foul word you can think of until I reminded them that there were other passengs on board who didn't really want to hear all that. They apologized and toned down their language. You wouldn't have wanted to hear that and you wouldn't have wanted your kids to hear it.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 5, 2008)

radsboy said:


> I have ridden quite a few miles on the trains - and the only time I would have wanted earplugs was a bunch of drunken adults on their way to a football game - complete with coolers full of beer and lots of bottles of booze - this in the MORNING- the entire train was full of them - I like to drink, nothing against it, but this was sickening -
> ANY kids I've ever ridden with were charming compared to htis experience -
> 
> David


Officially, the only place a private stock of alcohol can be consumed on a train is in a sleeping compartment. What they were doing was, in effect, against the rules, and a complaint against them would have seen them stop, and possibly off the train entirely.


----------



## TimePeace (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to carry this so far off thread -

I complained alright - to deaf ears.

It was the train from NOL up thru Atlanta and on to New York. It was a Friday morning, and I was literally the only passenger I saw (I walked thru all the coach seat cars) who was NOT a UCLA football fan on the way to a big game at Alabama.

A very nice conductor-type sat with me for a while and said "I'd like to personally apologize for these folks behavior -" something to that effect. But he said this particular scene happened every year and was a tradition that train officials turned a blind eye to.

I was wishing I'd spotted the crowd for what it was at the station, and put off my trip a day - another day in New Orleans would have been sweet -

After they all got off, another crowd of folks got on headed to another smaller college game in Atlanta - and they were as nice as could be, there was some discreet drinking but none of the extreme rudeness and vulgarity I'd had with the first bunch. A lady with a huge picnic basket with food for many in the group offered me a serving of every item she had in the basket as she was passing them out to her friends - Those UCLA drunks didn't bother with food - one guy offered me can of Bud - hehehe - at about 10:00 am.

And it did not sour me on riding trains at all. I was finishing about three weeks of rail-pass adventures and loved it.

Best,

David


----------

